# Joint Ops



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

John (lostdog13) and I at the Tali-Banned Cigar Aficionado Club cigar night at Bagram, Afghanistan. Found out we were based near one another and met up at the USO for a smoke. I'm in the middle, John's on the right, one of my fellow Shipmates on the left. Being new to this hobby, it was great to meet up with a seasoned Puff member. Learned quite a lot in one evening.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Its definitely a small world. Glad you were able to meet each other and enjoy some time away from the chaos! Stay safe brothers.


----------

